# Na or Turbo



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

Which one is better. I want a beast. Has the ever been an all motor 240 and what are its times at the track. Im sorry if this is a repost


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

turbo owns n/a enough said


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yup. i don't think any n/a can beat a turbo


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

There is no way in hell a n/a could beat a turbo. Think about it this way. If you take the same motor. Build each of them until you can't build them anymore and have them run lets say 11 second 1/4 mile, take 1 of them and slap on a turbo and put the minimum boost of 5 lbs, and watch it rape the n/a car that you just built the exact same way. Boost is better!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what about that 10sec NA Automatic Neon???

I think each has it's advantages... the main advantage is its cheaper going turbo then NA in the long haul... initially the turbo has a lot of expenses attached to it but bang for the buck, forced induction is where it's at! none of this 700 port and polish job for 15 hp gain... more like a 45 buck boost controller and 50 hp gain!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

once again...turbo  10sec na auto neon?? where??? SRT's are pretty fast tho..


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sleeper180sx said:


> *Which one is better. I want a beast. Has the ever been an all motor 240 and what are its times at the track. Im sorry if this is a repost *


depends on your goals. www.racetep.com makes a 210HP N/A engine. I think that high is starting to get borderline unstreetable. That is the bad thing about serious n/a power in my opinion. When you get that high, the car idles like shit it becomes an unpleasant daily driver. turbo is more cost effective to me.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea n/a to turbo is like comparing shit to chocolate well in drag racing

in drifting its a whole differant story


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

n racing, too... i've often wondered about the comparison of 850hp NA F1s against 850hp Turbo Champcars (or CART or whatever the hell they're called now)... i've seen the NA Indy vs Turbo CART comparison, but as they were at way different power levels (at the time), it wasn't really fair...


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

F1 cars have v10 n/a and CART is v8 Turbo, cart cars are faster then F1. So there is one point for turbos. Point is no natter how much work you to an n/a car, you can always add a turbo and make it faster, so turbo is much better than n/a. I mean look at all the TT 5.0 stangs, cheap and ALOT of power.

PS: turbos sound better... psssssshhhhhhhhhh TSCHOO!.(blowoff, haha)


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

plus u can drive a turbo car normaly without boost and have very good gas milege, a built n/a idles hard and has very bad gas milege. a turbo eng is normal until boost


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

with the turbo you can also use normal pump gas at lower boost and run ridiculous boost at the track by using race gas. with an NA car you either have moderate compression/power and can use pump gas or you can have super high compression/power and have to run C16 all the time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

YOu could use lower octane... but I wouldn't boost above like, 1-3 psi...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I wouldnt use mega high octane either unless you are tuned for it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

that's interesting... yah, i heard cart cars can do 250? but i don't think straightaway speed is a fair comparison, as F1s are burdened with so many speed restrictors (i know carts are, too, but they have different rules) that they really don't go past 200. What I want to see is a comparo *on track*.

Good point about NA motors, though... i've seen some race-prepped civics that sound like *shit* on the street... there's something to be said about spending all your money outside the engine... since in NA, when you blow the engine, your mods are basically *gone*.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

so where can i get a good deal on a turbo kit??? online? or in the san diego (california) area?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i know of MANY N/A engines (cheap ones, at that!) that will absolutely demolish a turbo car. hehehehheh.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Horsepower is produced by combusting a given amount of fuel and air.A 4 cyl N/A engine is limited as to how much fuel and air it can ingest,and needs either a Turbo or a belt driven supercharger to increase the amount of fuel and air combusted in each power stroke of the engine.It is easier to make 500 hp from a 500 CI V8 than a 140 ci L4 for that reason.Therefore, to make decent power in your 4, go turbo.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

wow i sound like a newb, but what is N/A


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol...you are  
natrueally aspirated

basically non-turbo cars


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

ill admit that im new, just got my NX2000 and i dont know much


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if you want to go very fast in a N/A 4-cylinder engine, you want to look for certain letters like CBR, R, VFR, GSXR, etc.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahahahahaha.. i want a fricken r1 so bad..those look so sick.. but then you can't deny the gixxer...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

GSX r1000 owns the R1


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

turbo! . . . baby, yeah!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

its true that the gixxer1k has about 5hp over the r1, but it weighs about 5 pounds more... if u want performance go with a gixxer, if you a dead drop gorgeous bike that'll make u piss your pants, go with the r1.. the one's still a liter bike and is fast as


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

get the old school TL-1000s. those rock socks. *thumbs up*

there are many bikes up there with the R1s and GSXR1000. i.e. 929RR, Interceptor (i think it's a 996). or you could just be all out ballsy and get a 'Busa. but they're too fat, IMO. fat as in wide.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, get a 'Busa, and then buy a turbo for it! HOLY CRAZY AS HELL!!!!!!!!!! i would never buy a bike period, cuz i dont trust myself enough, but if i did, i'd get a 'Busa.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

there is a diff in fast and TOO FAST the BUSA is tOO FAST you put ur life on the line driving one of those suckas  

although u do the same thing everyday. walking out of the house u put ur life on the line


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

busa + turbo = 260hp
dry weight: 480lbs


i'm not a big fan of honda bikes.. even though honda owns in motogp 
i would rather take a gixxer or a r1 over any busa. i rather live a couple more years


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i really like the new Kawasaki Z1000. it's a naked sport bike, but it's sexy! take a look....


















it's based off of the Ninja ZX-9R, but has a 2.2mm bore. it's not a true 1000cc engine, it's actually like 950cc or something. but i just think it's extremely sexy! just like the Triumphs!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

damn funny looking silvia!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

that is the first naked one they have made that I like.... I just sold another one (number two) and again only three months later I have the itch to go drop the cash on yet another. Ninja's are second only to Nissan.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mMmmMmmMmM that looks nice


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't like kawa's.. 









now that is one sexy r1.. come on..admit it.. you want one..









*drool* + *drool* = *i want one*


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

'drool'.....wow dude wow


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*Major Off-Topic Detected!!!!*




but, yah... drooooool....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

niky said:


> *Major Off-Topic Detected!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.. who cares?? our mods suk  we should have an off-topic section just within the 240sx section..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

I would have to believe that F1 and cart cars are very close in speed, at Indy For the US gran-prix f1 cars will hit 220 at the end of the front stretch, when cart ran at Michigan they were hitting 250. But i be willing to bet if a F1 car was taken to a track where they could run flat out around it, they would be right thier with cart.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I want to own 1 of these someday


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

same here man, or i would like a Katana 600  

drool


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mmmmm...gixxer...drool...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what the hell? bikes are deathtraps!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

once you get a turbo, there are so many more options available to gain horsepower. You get the NA options, plus replacing turbos, intercooler, timers... a turbo car has more opportunity to get better and may never even stop getting better


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bikes are deathtraps for those who can't handle the power


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can "handle" the power all you want but if a truck hits you you still gonna die. My neighbour is a quadraplegic because someone drove into him when he was on his bike.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well if a truck hits u in ur 240 u got a chance of being that way too, since the 240 is so small. on a bike u have more of a chance to dodge it though  oh well

"slow and steady wins the race"


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

turbo vs na, na vs turbo, which swap is better, what exhaust is better blah,blah, blah I dont think anyone can answer these questions, I prefer a turbo though a lot less work has to be done to make serious HP just add boost! add too much oops. 22psi too much for an RX-7 my buddy just blew his up it was fast until 6000 in 2nd then boom....blew that rotary engine apart dont know why he thought 22 psi would be ok?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i saw a video of a bike with a turbo on it. wheelied and didnt hit the ground until 120. thing was fast


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a bike is fast period. 220mph on a stock busa and that's WITH a speed limiter. a busa with a turbo?? i've seen them and they are !!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

220mph on a bike, if u hit a big rock..  

and if u don't have a helmet, and ur smiling, bunch of bugs in ur teeth


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

riding a bike without a lid is simply comitting suicide. you might as walk down a cript street in blood clothes in east la or just jump off a cliff

i have a video clip of a busa doing 220mph..it is CRAZY at about 9,300rpm, it got there and the speed limiter held it at 220mph


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

What's up with some Spray? no laughing gas? Build up an all motor and introduce giggle juice? no ...what? ok fine....i'll go away.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drft1580 <-- n2o lover 

i don't know of anybody who went ALL OUT na.. but some small mods and some nitrous got a 2003 yamah r1 to 205mph (stock max mph is 175mph) it's no busa but it's still FAST


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nitrous doesn't count under n/a doesn't it? i thought thats still considered under forcedinduction


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its not forced


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think it goes under its own catagory, NITROUS


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, If you think about it Nitrous could be put under the forced induction catergory. Forced induction is basically forcing more o2 into your engine for more power, and using nitrous is forcing alot more o2 into your engine. sooooo...would it be forced induction? or should I cut back on my herb?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cut back on ur herb


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

...hmm so you don't agree?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nah.. i just think that nitrous is different than forced induction.. dun know why, just do


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

heh so it's either way, to each his own. (i still say forced)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i think it goes under its own catagory, NITROUS


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *heh so it's either way, to each his own. (i still say forced) *


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Well, If you think about it Nitrous could be put under the forced induction catergory. Forced induction is basically forcing more o2 into your engine for more power, and using nitrous is forcing alot more o2 into your engine. sooooo...would it be forced induction? or should I cut back on my herb? *


No its not.
Forced induction is where the intake manifold pressure is above atmospheric pressure. Nitrous doesnt do this.


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

i second that


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

man with nitrous u have so much shit to worry about im staying away until i learn about the stuff


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think nitrous is that complicated.. correct me if i'm wrong about this guys..

1. hook ur nitrous system up
2. open up the bottle..let the nitrous flow
3. when you're driving with some speed around 3-5k rpm in a straight line, push the button to go fast

anything i'm missing??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i don't think nitrous is that complicated.. correct me if i'm wrong about this guys..
> 
> 1. hook ur nitrous system up
> 2. open up the bottle..let the nitrous flow
> ...


yes... the laptop built into the passenger seat


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *yes... the laptop built into the passenger seat  *


 lmao


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hahaha "DANGER TO MANIFOLD, BEEP BEEP BEEP!!!"


----------

